# Right and Left hand duall thread



## Dave01 (Dec 19, 2020)

So I dont think this has ever been done before- a right and left hand thread over the top  of each other. Watch the video, its in russian but this guy does some pretty cool stuff.  Russians are crazy!


----------



## Braeden P (Dec 19, 2020)

I just watched that video it is insane multiple start left handed and right handed threads on one bolt what’s next


----------



## Alexander McGilton (Dec 19, 2020)

This Idea of having a diamond thread is nothing new. A left and right hand thread on top of each other. People have been make and experimenting with this idea prior to 1917. What is new or atleast not well documented, is having a compact multy start thread in both directions making the knural like pattern as in the video. Though no one has made much fuss as it has little practical use, small contact area limits the load capacity and large voids invites dirt in while letting oil out.







			US1263487A - Shaft-revolving device.        - Google Patents


----------



## f350ca (Dec 19, 2020)

Now thats pretty neat !!
But not totally a first. I have a cast iron faceplate for my Rockwell wood lathe that has left and right hand threads cut at 1 inch 8 tpi to go on the right hand inboard or left hand outboard spindles.

Greg


----------



## f350ca (Dec 19, 2020)

Forgot about that application Alexander, level wind bait casting reals use that thread.

Greg


----------



## Alexander McGilton (Dec 19, 2020)

Do you know of an older patent for a fishing real using such a thread? I'm just curious not confrontational.


----------



## f350ca (Dec 19, 2020)

No patent information, just mentioned it as an application.

Greg


----------



## silverhawk (Dec 19, 2020)

I was more impressed that he said "I want to try threading" right at the start, and he picked this setup for it.  The stresses on that tungsten cutter tip had to be high (no wonder he broke one of those cutters), even going as slow as he was.  It was a different way to do it, but it accomplished what he set out to do, and it was effective.


----------



## silence dogood (Dec 19, 2020)

My dad had a Yankee handyman #233H push screwdriver. It had a three position slide.  I think up position was clockwise, down was counter clockwise, middle was fixed like a regular screwdriver.  You could even change the bits.  I'd show you a picture but the one that I found was copywrited.


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 19, 2020)

Right and Left hand duall thread
					

So I dont think this has ever been done before- a right and left hand thread over the top  of each other. Watch the video, its in russian but this guy does some pretty cool stuff.  Russians are crazy!




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				




We use these on many of our machines in here at work . When I first started here I couldn't figure out just how they worked . Now that I have to fix them just about every night , they're pretty basic . There are cams that insert into the leadscrew that will reverse the direction . Our operators will put them in backwards at times and lock the machines up . That's when I get called . 

I posted the wrong thing . I'm talking about the self reversing leadscrew here .


----------

